# Copper LED flashlight...



## tvadakia (Apr 22, 2011)

I did a couple quick forum searches and found a bunch of copper parts, but no lights.

I know it'd be work to keep clean (from oxidation), but I love the look of copper. Does anyone know of any currently made/manufactured copper LED lights?


----------



## AaronG (Apr 23, 2011)

maratac aaa in copper. Not sure if you can still buy it though


----------



## Norm (Apr 23, 2011)

Macs copper Tri-EDC







Norm


----------



## nbp (Apr 23, 2011)

County Comm might still have the copper Maratac. I remember seeing it on their site but I don't know if it's still in stock.


----------



## think2x (Apr 23, 2011)

Norm said:


> Macs copper Tri-EDC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is on my "gotta get" list for this year!


----------



## purelite (Apr 23, 2011)

I know what you mean. Copper is awesome looking. Something about it compliments something that produces light


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a copper tri EDC, it is HEAVY. but also very nice. :naughty:


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't copper lights oxidise like crazy when you actually use them? And doesn't it make your hands small like you've been counting small change all day long?


----------



## faco (Apr 23, 2011)

think2x said:


> This is on my "gotta get" list for this year!


 
+1


----------



## tvadakia (Apr 23, 2011)

Norm said:


> Macs copper Tri-EDC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a piece of heaven! I just visited his website, it's quite the impressive light in terms of functionality as well... looks like I'll be saving my pennies.


----------



## jbudro (Apr 23, 2011)

I have the Maratac AA CU--although a nice little light, it does oxidize very quickly and the threads are a bit rougher than I'd like.
Jbudro


----------



## Gregozedobe (Apr 24, 2011)

jbudro said:


> I have the Maratac AA CU--although a nice little light, it does oxidize very quickly and *the threads are a bit rougher than I'd like*.


 
Rough to look at or rough to use ? The on/off action on mine is super smooth, maybe yours needs to be cleaned and lubed ?


----------



## Nico01 (Apr 24, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> Don't copper lights oxidise like crazy when you actually use them? And doesn't it make your hands small like you've been counting small change all day long?


 
The 'copper smell' is highly dependent on body chemistry, and will be completely obviated by lacquering the copper, which will also control the oxidization (except around threads where it will either wear through or gum up the works).

Perhaps brass would be a better choice for flashlight material; with the right alloy, it will look mostly like copper (red brass or gilding metal come to mind).


----------



## Patriot (Apr 24, 2011)

I still own an use my Maratac Cu. It's a great little light with smooth threads but does oxidize. I drop it in solution every couple of months and it comes out gleaming and sparkling again. Since I run all of my maratacs on 10440's, I suspect that the copper really helps with thermal issues as compared to the AL or SS versions.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 18, 2012)

Patriot said:


> I drop it in solution every couple of months and it comes out gleaming and sparkling again.



I'm considering buying a copper flashlight. I had the same questions about maintenance of the copper, and found this thread. What solution do you use to keep it clean? Also, I presume you can't actually drop the head in the solution so how do you clean that?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 18, 2012)

Pepsi lol


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Apr 19, 2012)

The County Comm AAA in Cu says "discontinued". Since it was $38.50, it feels like a missed opportunity now :-(


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 19, 2012)

Keep your eye on this thread. TGWNN is going to make a run of Torpedo's in aluminum, copper and ti - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?329823-500-Lumen-AAA-Flashlight-(photos)-Work-In-Progress-Part-2

Looks like an awesome pocket rocket torch!


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 12, 2013)

Updated 7/21/2016


 Maker	 Model	 Battery/Size	 New Available	 Type	 Alloy Lights	 A1.8-CU Copper	 18650	 Yes	 Customs	 Alloy Lights	 A31-CU Copper Rechargeable	 Built In	 Yes	 Customs	 BriteLite2	 Copper Colossus Nightlight 10mm diffused	 2xAA	 No	 Customs	 BriteLite2	 Copper Nightlight 10mm diffused	 2xAA	 No	 Customs	 BTU	 Copper 10180/10440 EDC	 10180/10440	 In Development	 Customs	 Calypsoii	 Lamplighter LED Keychain Lantern  button cells	 Yes	 Customs	 CooYoo	 Quantum CR (CooYoo CTR 560021) (same as MecArmy illumneX-3)	 10180	 Yes	 OTS	 Cryos Illumination	 Copper 3P Body	 18350	 Request	 Custom P60	 Cryos Illumination	 Copper 6P / Z44 Cooling Bezel	 n/a	 Request	 Custom P60	 Cryos Illumination	 Copper C slim style tailcap	 n/a	 Request	 Custom P60	 Cryos Illumination	 Copper M2 Cooling Bezel	 n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 Cryos Illumination	 Copper Standoff C Tailcap	 n/a	 Request	 Custom P60	 Cryos Illumination	 Copper/CF 3P Body	 18350	 Request	 Custom P60	 Cryos Illumination	 Copper/CF 6P Body	 18650	 Request	 Custom P60	 DB Custom	 BLF Special Edition all Cu X6 - prototype (accidental)	 18650	 No	 One Off	 KRONOS	 BLF Special Edition X5 All Copper	 14500	 Yes	 OTS	 Astrolux	 SC Copper (KRONOS X5)	 14500	 Yes	 OTS	 Astrolux	 A01 Copper	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 Astrolux	 A01 Copper - BLF Edition	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 ELEKTRO LUMENS	 Copperlux	 3xC	 No	 Customs	 ELEKTRO LUMENS	 EDC-XML in Tellurium Copper	 18650	 No	 Customs	 FiveMega	 Copper C Tail Cap  n/a	 No	 Custom P60	 FiveMega	 Ultra Cool Copper C body v1  18650	 No	 Custom P60	 FiveMega	 Ultra Cool Copper C body v2	 18650	 No	 Custom P60	 FiveMega	 Ultra Cool Copper C body v3	 18650	 No	 Custom P60	 FiveMega	 Ultra Cool Copper C Head	 n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 Fritz15	 Mini Maratac Body	 1/3 AAA Nimh	 No	 Customs	 Fritz15	 Mini Worm Body	 1/3 AAA Nimh	 No	 Customs	 Fritz15	 P60 Host	 18650	 Request	 One Off	 FourSevens	 Preon P1 Copper	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 Genie Steam	 Copper 9	 10440	 Yes	 Customs	 GeoTorch	 Dome	 AAA	 No	 Prototype Stage	 JasonH	 C Series BeCu Non-Tail stand tail	 n/a	 Request	 Custom P60	 JasonH	 C Series BeCu Ringed Fat Tail	 n/a	 Request	 Custom P60	 JasonH	 C Series Fat Tail  n/a	 Request	 Custom P60	 JasonH	 C Series Fatter Tail  n/a	 Request	 Custom P60	 JetBeam	 MINI-1, rechargeable	 10180	 Yes	 OTS	 JHanko  Custom Copper Tellurium big head EX10	 CR123/16340	 No	 One Off	 JHanko  Grip 3D EX11.2 Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip	 CR123/16340	 No	 Customs	 JHanko  Grip 3D EX11.2 Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip, Tom Ferry, Demons	 CR123/16340	 No	 One Off	 JHanko  Grip 3D EX11.2 Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip, Tom Ferry, Skulls	 CR123/16340	 No	 One Off	 JHanko   Twisted Trident w/stock twisted body	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 JHanko  Twisted Trident w/Gunner Grip Body	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 KO - Delta Wrap	 2xCR123	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 KO - Smooth	 2xCR123	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Micro - Delta Wrap	 AAA	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Micro - Polished	 AAA	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Micro Apacolypse by Starlingear	 AAA	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Micro Delta Kazi Laquer by Starlingear	 AAA	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Micro Starlingear Slickster Red Laquer by Starlingear	 AAA	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Mini - Delta Wrap	 CR123	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Mini - Smooth	 CR123	 Yes	 Customs	 LensLight	 Relic by Starlingear	 2xCR123	 Yes	 Customs	 Lumintop	 Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky, XP-G2, M-L-H	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 Reylight/Lumintop	 Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky, N219, L-M-H (Group Buy)	 AAA	 No	 Small Run	 Lumintop	 Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky, N219, M-L-H	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 Lumintop	 Worm	 AAA	 No	 OTS	 Lumintop	 Worm II	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 Lumintop	 Prince	 18650	 Yes	 OTS	 Mac's Customs	 Knurly EDC - Copper	 18350	 No	 One Off	 Mac's Customs	 Tri-EDC - Smooth Bezel	 18350	 No	 Customs	 Mac's Customs	 Tri-EDC - Crenelated Bezel	 18350	 No	 Customs	 Mac's Customs	 XM-L EDC	 18350	 No	 Customs	 Manker	 Timeback Cu	 CR123	 Yes	 OTS	 Maratac	 Copper AA - Clicky, Stepped Ramping	 AA	 No	 Small Run for Huckberry in 2013	 Maratac	 Copper AA - Rev 1 (3 mode)	 AA	 No	 OTS	 Maratac	 Copper AA - Rev 2 (2 mode)	 AA	 No	 OTS	 Maratac	 Copper AAA - Rev 1 (L-M-H)	 AAA	 No	 OTS	 Maratac	 Copper AAA - Rev 2 (L-H)	 AAA	 No	 OTS	 Maratac	 Copper AAA - Rev 3 (M-L-H)	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 Maratac	 Copper CR123	 CR123	 No	 OTS	 Maratac	 Copper CR123 Rev 2	 CR123	 Yes	 OTS	 MBI - Match Box Instruments	 HF	 10250, 10440	 Yes	 Customs/Small Run	 MBI - Match Box Instruments	 HF-R, STT	 10250, 10440	 Yes	 Customs/Small Run	 MBI - Match Box Instruments	 HF-R, UTT	 10250, 10440	 Yes	 Customs/Small Run	 MBI - Match Box Instruments	 HF-Tiny	 button cells	 In Development	 Customs/Small Run	 MecArmy	 illumineX-3 Cu (XP-G2) (same as CooYoo Quantum CR)	 10180	 Yes	 OTS	 Muyshondt	 Aeon Mk. III Copper	 CR2	 Yes	 Customs	 Old-Lumens	 Copper Smoothie	 AA	 No	 One Off	 Old-Lumens	 FatBoy Copper Smoothie	 3xC	 No	 One Off	 Old-Lumens	 P60 Copper Smoothie	 6xAAA	 No	 One Off	 Olight	 S1 Baton - Raw Copper, Blue PVD Accents	 CR123/16340	 Yes	 OTS	 Olight	 S1 Baton - Raw Copper, SS Accents	 CR123/16340	 Yes	 OTS	 Olight	 S1 Baton - Rose Gold PVD coated copper body, SS Accents	 CR123/16340	 Yes	 OTS	 Olight	 S2 Baton - Raw Copper, SS Accents	 2xCR123/16340	 Yes	 OTS	 Olight	 i3E-Cu EOS Copper	 AAA	 Yes	 OTS	 Okluma	 TinyDC - C101 Copper	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 Okluma	 TinyDC - C145 CopperTellurium	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 Oveready	 Tailstanding Shroud for Z57/Z61 (E1/E2) in Copper	 n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 Oveready	 Tailstanding Shroud for Z62 (L1/L2/LX2/A2)	 n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 Oveready	 Copper Z44 Bezel Ring	 n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 Peak	 Eiger Copper Lug Shaved (smooth) Body	 AAA/10440	 No	 Customs	 Peak	 Eiger Copper Lug, Mule Head	 AAA/10440	 No	 Customs	 Peak	 Eiger Copper Lug, Small Optic Head	 AAA/10440	 No	 Customs	 Peak	 Eiger Ultra Copper Lug	 AAA/10440	 Yes	 Customs	 Peak	 Eiger Ultra X Copper Lug	 10440	 Yes	 Customs	 Peak	 Eiger X Copper Lug	 10440	 No	 Customs	 Pi Projets	 Ninja (Dragon)	 10220	 No	 Customs/Small Run of 30	 Pi Projets	 Yu (Koi)	 10220	 No	 Customs/Small Run of 15	 Pi Projets	 Geisha	 10220	 Yes	 Customs/Small Run of 25	 Promethius Lights	 Alpha Copper	 18650	 No	 Customs/Small Run of 8 or 9	 Promethius Lights	 Alpha Bespoke Copper	 18650	 No	 Customs/ 5 different ones made to order.	 Promethius Lights	 Beta-QR	 AAA	 No	 Customs/Small Run	 Promethius Lights	 Beta-QR v2	 AAA	 Yes	 Customs/Small Run	 Schizeckinosy	 CopperHead (Copper pressed onto Black SolarForce extension)	 18350	 No	 Custom P60	 Sinner	 Cypreus-II EDC 18350	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 Sinner	 Cypreus-II EDC 18650	 18650	 Yes	 Customs	 Steve Ku (Veleno Designs)	 LF2XT BeCu	 AAA/10440	 No	 Customs	 sunny_nites	 Micro ATL G3 - Prototype	 n/a	 No	 One Off	 sunny_nites	 Micro ATL G4	 n/a	 Yes	 Customs	 Tain	 BeCu P0 - (15 made)	 AAA	 No	 Customs	 Tmack Customs	 ECD Copper (10 made, each different)	 CR123/16340/18350	 No	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Copper C Tail Cap  n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 TnC Products	 Copper E Knurled Flared Tailcap	 n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 TnC Products	 Copper E2C Adapter - Finned	 n/a	 Out of Stock	 Custom P60	 TnC Products	 Copper E2C Adapter - Smooth	 n/a	 Yes	 Custom P60	 TnC Products	 Copper E-Series body and integrated tail cap/switch	 16340	 Request	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Cu 18350 P60 Host	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Cu 18650 P60 Host	 18650	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Cu 26650 P60 Host	 26650	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 PR-AR Copper Programmable light , E head - only 5 made	 16340	 No	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Extreme Micro (mule)	 15270	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Micro-Lux - Direct Drive	 10280	 Out of Stock	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Micro-Lux - Regulated	 10280	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Micro-Lux Turbo	 10440	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Micro-Lux Dragon	 10440	 In Development	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Micro-Lux Turbo, Bead Blasted	 10440	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Nano-Lux - 10280	 10280	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Nano-Lux - 10280 HI CRI	 10280	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Nano-Lux - 10440	 10440	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 14500	 14500	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18350 - 5% mode	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18350 - Moon Mode	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18350 Turbo (XM-L2)	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18350 Turbo XP (XP-L HI)	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18350 Triple Turbo (XP-L HI)	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18350 Dragon Triple	 18350	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18650 Rev 1, 26mm Optic	 18650	 No	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 18650 Rev 2, 34mm optic	 18650	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90	 26650	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 V1 Dragon Body	 26650	 Yes	 Customs	 TnC Products	 Ultra-Lux MT-G2	 2x18350	 Yes	 Customs


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 15, 2013)

RepProdigious said:


> Don't copper lights oxidise like crazy when you actually use them? And doesn't it make your hands small like you've been counting small change all day long?


Yes lol



Nico01 said:


> The 'copper smell' is highly dependent on body chemistry, and will be completely obviated by lacquering the copper, which will also control the oxidization (except around threads where it will either wear through or gum up the works).
> 
> Perhaps brass would be a better choice for flashlight material; with the right alloy, it will look mostly like copper (red brass or gilding metal come to mind).


Does any one have pics of Mac's Tri-EDC brass? What lacquer? The only thing I have heard is renaissance wax. I wanna get 2, one shiny and one to tarnish.



mcbrat said:


> I've been looking myself and here's what I have found (alphabetically):
> 
> Known Available
> -----------------
> ...


When did maratac have a CR123 light? How bright was it? I want one


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 15, 2013)

They have the 123 right now. It's on the "what's new" page of the county Comm site. All 3 of the copper ones are there actually.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 17, 2013)

Updated the list above. I removed the plating from the body of the TrustFire but it either a bad plating job or the body isn't '' all copper''.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 23, 2013)

mcbrat said:


> They have the 123 right now. It's on the "what's new" page of the county Comm site. All 3 of the copper ones are there actually.


Ha thanks for letting me know, I could of went along thinking they were gone but nooooo now I have a cart of over 10 items from there haha


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 25, 2013)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> Ha thanks for letting me know, I could of went along thinking they were gone but nooooo now I have a cart of over 10 items from there haha



yeah, I hate missing things. I did the same thing and missed the AA one, as i was only on the whats new page too... now I just check there...


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 25, 2013)

I currently see all 3 of the Maratac's on CC's "what's new" page. Have all 3 and really dig 'em. Kinda heavy for their size, but since you want copper I assume you already know that.
My only wish is for Hi CRI 219's in 'em, but they are all bright white and not ugly or bad.

I slathered Renasissance Wax on the AA 2 months ago - thing still looks new. The AAA started to age within a week of me touching it.






I'm tempted by Mac's Tri, but I use primaries and he doesn't recommend them.
Very happy with his triple P60 drop-in:


----------



## Cataract (Feb 25, 2013)

MBI HF; there should still be copper ones available and he might make some more if not. He also has cool/neutral/Nichia219 high CRI LEDs for al these. Read the infos before ordering one, though; it is NOT A TOY; it means business...


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 5, 2013)

It's nearly a copper flashlight:

FiveMega Ultra Cool CU body
Mac's Cu Triple P60
6P head and tail


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 12, 2013)

updated the list in post #19


----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 13, 2013)

Got my Cryos head, so I have to share an updated family photo:













I'll be leaving Mac's copper Triple in there - it's just too awesome that way.
I actually am running a smooth Ti-bronzed steel bezel - as close to Cu as I could get. I didn't try black, but it looked batter than this blasted stainless one, or the crenelated bronze.


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 19, 2013)

I went with a Trit SS Bezel Ring, but I'm still waiting for my Cryos to arrive!

I also updated the Light list in the earlier post with the C components...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-flashlight&p=4138335&viewfull=1#post4138335


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 19, 2013)

I recently got the Maratac cu set (AAA, AA and CR123) and had them sent to Vinh to swap the emmiters to XP-G2 4000k. The savings on Swiss post inspection and tax paid for the mods. Don't tell Vinh or he'll charge me more next time.


----------



## AZPops (Apr 19, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> It's nearly a copper flashlight:
> 
> FiveMega Ultra Cool CU body
> Mac's Cu Triple P60
> 6P head and tail




Man that's One Hot Looking Light! .... :thumbsup:


----------



## tjswarbrick (May 13, 2013)

I fianlly got a copper tail to complete the Ultra Cool. Still have Mac's triple inside.
Put a Ti-bronzed bezel on the Cryos 6P/Z44 head, and got the Standoff tailcap with McClicky and an orange boot.
Sped up the patina in the grooves with some gun blue paste. 
I'll take it out tonight when I walk the dog.


----------



## zoom (Jun 7, 2013)

Excellent,

You probably also know where can I buy XP-E2/2A/15 mm *copper drop-in *whit deep SMO reflector ? 
Or XP-G2/3A/15mm should be better for pocked 14500 FL ?


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 12, 2013)

updated post 19 with the recent offereings from the various builders...

and here's my Copper LEDs


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 6, 2013)

added the Fritz15 custom P60 host referenced here. To Post #19. (first link in my sig)


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 12, 2014)

updated post 19 (link in sig), and here's the list too...


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 14, 2014)

list updated in post 19. (link in my sig)


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2014)

McBrat,

I just found your list of Cu lights and have copied it into my notes. Thanks for compiling that.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm currently making copper lights as well as brass if interested 






Brass version showed next to a d25c for size comparison.


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 8, 2014)

added TMack and some others onto the list...


----------



## GordoJones88 (Nov 22, 2014)

mcbrat said:


> added TMack and some others onto the list...



I see the Prometheus Beta-QR listed as out of stock, 
however it looks like the Beta-QRv2 is in stock, or no?


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 22, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> I see the Prometheus Beta-QR listed as out of stock,
> however it looks like the Beta-QRv2 is in stock, or no?


Yes v2 is available


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 26, 2014)

FYI. Ebay and one other website now offer a SingFire Copper flashlight. The picture has been modified to look like "red copper" (pure) however, it is brass...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 26, 2014)

I only have one copper flashlight. It's a Sinner Cypreus EDC 18650 triple. It's a small cylindrical host around 103mm in length. I equipped it with a triple dedomed XPL and a FET modded Nanjg105c 3-mode driver.

*I'm of mixed minds about the copper*:
*
1. The light is absolutely gorgeous when freshly polished*. It looks refreshingly different from the utilitarian anodized black or grey or most of my lights. Unfortunately, the polish wears off with just a few days of use. Then it looks like tarnished copper instead of jewelry. This makes the light easier to grip, but much uglier. I think copper is just a bit too soft for a blingy flashlight unless you're making a shelf queen. Titanium may be a better choice due to its extra hardness. It keeps its mirror finish much better than copper.

*2. Heat transfer of copper is excellent.* But this does have a downside: With a solid copper pill and body, the head of my Sinner Cypreus gets hot FAST... especially in such a small light pulling around 11 amps and outputting over 3000 lumens. Too hot to hold in 30 seconds... ouch! It may well be that the heat transfer is a bit too excellent. On the other hand without this heat transfer, that heat might go into the battery or LED which could be worse. So maybe this is a good thing.

*3. Copper is much heavier than aluminum. * The extra weight is definitely noticeable in the pocket... much more so than aluminum. In a small EDC pocket light weight matters. For the same reason I don't carry stainless steel lights, I doubt I'd carry a copper light.

*My Conclusion*: Copper definitely has some advantages, but I've pretty much decided that aluminum is a more practical material for flashlights. I'm not sure I'd order another copper flashlight.


----------



## twl (Nov 26, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I only have one copper flashlight. It's a Sinner Cypreus EDC 18650 triple. It's a small cylindrical host around 103mm in length. I equipped it with a triple dedomed XPL and a FET modded Nanjg105c 3-mode driver.
> 
> *I'm of mixed minds about the copper*:
> *
> ...


Get one made from silver.
Silver has better thermal transfer than copper by a small amount, and it's lighter, and it is easy to keep the tarnish off if you use the light, just like using a silver coin keeps the tarnish off.
Also, pretty easy to remove the tarnish from silver anyway.
Cost would be higher, but not too terrible in terms of what some people pay for some of their custom lights.


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 2, 2015)

recent additions to the list.... (full list linked in my signature)

*Maker | Model | Battery/Size | New Available | Type*
JHanko | Twisted Trident in Copper | 18350 | No | One Off
Lumintop | Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky | AAA | No | One Off?
MBI - Match Box Instruments | HF-R, STT | 10250, 10440 | Pre-Production | Customs/Small Run
MBI - Match Box Instruments | HF-R, UTT | 10250, 10440 | Pre-Production | Customs/Small Run
MBI - Match Box Instruments | HF-Tiny | button cells | Pre-Production | Customs/Small Run
Peak | Eiger Ultra Copper Lug | AAA/10440 | Pre-Production | Customs
Peak | Eiger Ultra X Copper Lug | 10440 | Pre-Production | Customs
sunny_nites | Micro ATL G3 | n/a | Pre-Production | Customs
sunny_nites | Micro ATL G4 | n/a | Pre-Production | Customs
TnC Products | Ultra-Lux 14500 Copper | 14500 | Pre-Production | Customs
TnC Products | Ultra-Lux 18350 Copper Triple Nichia 219B | 18350 | Pre-Production | Customs
TnC Products | Ultra-Lux 18350 Copper Triple XPG-2 | 18350 | Pre-Production | Customs
TnC Products | Ultra-Lux 18650 Copper - Rev 2, 34mm optic | 18650 | Pre-Production | Customs


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 12, 2015)

list updated again. one new addition by AlloyLights (A1.8) and the Peak Eiger Ultra and TnC UltraLux 14500 have been released...


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the list, very helpful

fwiw, I have an interest in a single AAA copper light with High CRI N219 and no PWM. I find only one, the Peak Eiger, whose form factor does not appeal to me, nor the QTC.

The Copper Maratac Rev 3 has PWM and no N219, the Copper Prometheus Beta V2 has PWM with yes N219.

I have sent Vinh my Maratac, to upgrade the driver to a no PWM driver from an Olight i3s, and add an N219.

when that comes back, Im sending in my Beta, to swap out the PWM driver for a non PWM driver, either again from the Olight, otherwise from a Thrunite TiS, will decide after I get the Maratac back.

trivia, the head of the Thrunite, works on the body of the Beta. The head of the Beta works on the body of the Thrunite. The Beta head works on the body of the Maratac. The head of the Maratac works on the Thrunite body, but not on the Beta body.

and fwiw, the Eiger and Beta use Trillium copper, the Maratac uses Pure Copper.

Have an Oligodynamic day!


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 12, 2015)

You can also buy a Copper Maratac AAA/10440 with upgraded driver, (Souped up, etc), directly from Vihn.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 12, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> You can also buy a Copper Maratac AAA/10440 with upgraded driver, (Souped up, etc), directly from Vihn.



Yes, here is the link to his most recent offering MaratacVN


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 19, 2015)

started an interest thread for the Cu version of the Lumintop Tool AAA clicky...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...opper-Tool-(AAA)-Clicky&p=4675098#post4675098


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 30, 2015)

list updated...
(post 19 or click link in sig)


----------



## uofaengr (Jul 31, 2015)

The copper Prometheus Beta V2 is a light I just really admire. I'm waiting on my 10440s to see what this thing can really do. I don't regret selling my Maratac to fund this light one bit. 

When I first got my Maratac I was a little underwhelmed. Mode skipped constantly even after cleaning, came with some scratches, terrible clip that was hard to get off, not really polished from the start, almost too small, and eventually hated the blue tint. 

When I got my Beta it was like a whole different ballgame. The quality and f&f was in a different league and a much more elegant light. Not to mention how pleasing a Nichia is. I almost ditched all of my AAA stuff, batteries and all, because I didn't see the point compared to my small AAs, but man I'm glad I didn't. I constantly find myself fondling this light because it's that nice. Bring on the patina.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 31, 2015)

I agree the Beta has a great LED
and fwiw, its head fits other bodies


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 15, 2015)

post 19 updated with latest info.

added TnC C tailcap, SunnyNites Micro ATL, and corrected availability of some...


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 11, 2015)

List updated again with new Lumintop and Olight offereings and a few other changes...


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 11, 2015)

thanks!
I think I need a CoUple Worms


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 3, 2016)

Thats Better


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 11, 2016)

list updated today

includes all recent lights I'm aware of. Astrolux, KRONOS, FourSevens, etc......

post 19, or click my sig line.....


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the update and the temptation to buy a copper Astrolux A01


----------



## eh4 (Apr 11, 2016)

I would get a copper light for one reason only, it's antibacterial properties. If I worked in healthcare of any kind, or with kids, the elderly, this would be a no brainer to me.

For cutting the weight, an aluminum light with thick copper plating would be neat.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 20, 2016)

deal alert, Copper Tool AAA w Nichia $25 at bangood with code e8b575

also, Maratac Copper AAA 
and 
Maratac Copper AA still in stock


----------



## hmihaylov (Nov 21, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> deal alert, Copper Tool AAA w Nichia $25 at bangood with code e8b575



Thank you! Finally ordered one


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 21, 2016)

hmihaylov said:


> Thank you! Finally ordered one


I hope you enjoy it :thumbsup:. Let us know
I ordered one too

while we wait, some visual entertainment:


----------



## Newguy2012 (Nov 21, 2016)

I bought one too. Now I have way too many aaa lights. :laughing:


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 21, 2016)

Newguy2012 said:


> I bought one too. Now I have way too many aaa lights. :laughing:


Me too, more AAA lights than eneloops… (note to self, buy more eneloops, lol)

My copper AAA lights tend to multiply quickly, I have 7 CuAAA atm, plus 1 on the way.
Even after giving away 2 CuTools at a Car Camping Convention a few weeks ago.

I was really close to buying the Copper Maratac AA, the PWM stopped me. My wallet was relieved.


----------



## Newguy2012 (Nov 21, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> Me too, more AAA lights than eneloops… (note to self, buy more eneloops, lol)
> 
> My copper AAA lights tend to multiply quickly, I have 7 CuAAA atm, plus 1 on the way.
> Even after giving away 2 CuTools at a Car Camping Convention a few weeks ago.
> ...


If you live in the US, Newegg has Fujitsu for $9.99 + free 3day shipping. They have a sale (Ends Sat)that knocks $3 off = $6.99. I just bought a pack a few week ago. The Fujitsu are basically Eneloop Pros. Do you know if Pro are good after 3years? Would they lose most of their total Capacity when charge them after 3yrs?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 21, 2016)

Newguy2012 said:


> They have a sale (Ends Sat)that knocks $3 off = $6.99. … Do you know if Pro are good after 3years?



I looked at the link, thanks, I did not find the $3 off part.. no biggie, maybe its over.. they are also on ebay for $8.76.. Seems the Fujitsus go for about half the price of Eneloops...

I dont know anything about the life capacity of Eneloops (or Fujitsus), I suppose you could do a runtime test and get a good idea
Im guessing the service life depends on how many charge cycles they go through, not number of years. Not sure.


----------



## Newguy2012 (Nov 21, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> I looked at the link, thanks, I did not find the $3 off part.. no biggie, maybe its over..
> 
> I dont know anything about the life capacity of Eneloops, I suppose you could do a runtime test and get a good idea
> Im guessing the service life depends on how many charge cycles they go through, not number of years. Not sure.



I know the feeling. I didn't plan on getting any of the stuff mentioned here. Maybe I'll gamble on another pack. Seems too good to pass up. These usually cost a pretty penny. The pack I got on sale are made Feb 2015. I guess that's the reason it's on sale. Anyways I did a break-in and all the battery topped up at 930mAh. So it's still as advertised.

Weird, This what I see.





You'll need to log in to use the promo.
Use 1121BFWK81 for $3off.
I wasn't logged-in at the time I saw the promo. I think it's good for everyone and not account specific.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 22, 2016)

thanks, I see the same, but only read it properly after you posted.. got it, promo code 
[h=2]
1121BFWK81[/h]


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 9, 2016)

Olight R50 Seeker CU. 2500 lumens of raw copper.


----------



## budrichard (Dec 9, 2016)

I have the R50 copper after purchasing a copper S1 and it's a beautiful thing but heavy!
My only want would be a magnetic charging dock instead of the port.-Richard


----------



## Dobtruckers (Feb 1, 2019)

Boy this could sure use a LOT of updating just 2 1/2 years later!!



mcbrat said:


> Updated 7/21/2016
> 
> 
> Maker  Model  Battery/Size  New Available  Type  Alloy Lights  A1.8-CU Copper  18650  Yes  Customs  Alloy Lights  A31-CU Copper Rechargeable  Built In  Yes  Customs  BriteLite2  Copper Colossus Nightlight 10mm diffused  2xAA  No  Customs  BriteLite2  Copper Nightlight 10mm diffused  2xAA  No  Customs  BTU  Copper 10180/10440 EDC  10180/10440  In Development  Customs  Calypsoii  Lamplighter LED Keychain Lantern  button cells  Yes  Customs  CooYoo  Quantum CR (CooYoo CTR 560021) (same as MecArmy illumneX-3)  10180  Yes  OTS  Cryos Illumination  Copper 3P Body  18350  Request  Custom P60  Cryos Illumination  Copper 6P / Z44 Cooling Bezel  n/a  Request  Custom P60  Cryos Illumination  Copper C slim style tailcap  n/a  Request  Custom P60  Cryos Illumination  Copper M2 Cooling Bezel  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  Cryos Illumination  Copper Standoff C Tailcap  n/a  Request  Custom P60  Cryos Illumination  Copper/CF 3P Body  18350  Request  Custom P60  Cryos Illumination  Copper/CF 6P Body  18650  Request  Custom P60  DB Custom  BLF Special Edition all Cu X6 - prototype (accidental)  18650  No  One Off  KRONOS  BLF Special Edition X5 All Copper  14500  Yes  OTS  Astrolux  SC Copper (KRONOS X5)  14500  Yes  OTS  Astrolux  A01 Copper  AAA  Yes  OTS  Astrolux  A01 Copper - BLF Edition  AAA  Yes  OTS  ELEKTRO LUMENS  Copperlux  3xC  No  Customs  ELEKTRO LUMENS  EDC-XML in Tellurium Copper  18650  No  Customs  FiveMega  Copper C Tail Cap  n/a  No  Custom P60  FiveMega  Ultra Cool Copper C body v1  18650  No  Custom P60  FiveMega  Ultra Cool Copper C body v2  18650  No  Custom P60  FiveMega  Ultra Cool Copper C body v3  18650  No  Custom P60  FiveMega  Ultra Cool Copper C Head  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  Fritz15  Mini Maratac Body  1/3 AAA Nimh  No  Customs  Fritz15  Mini Worm Body  1/3 AAA Nimh  No  Customs  Fritz15  P60 Host  18650  Request  One Off  FourSevens  Preon P1 Copper  AAA  Yes  OTS  Genie Steam  Copper 9  10440  Yes  Customs  GeoTorch  Dome  AAA  No  Prototype Stage  JasonH  C Series BeCu Non-Tail stand tail  n/a  Request  Custom P60  JasonH  C Series BeCu Ringed Fat Tail  n/a  Request  Custom P60  JasonH  C Series Fat Tail  n/a  Request  Custom P60  JasonH  C Series Fatter Tail  n/a  Request  Custom P60  JetBeam  MINI-1, rechargeable  10180  Yes  OTS  JHanko  Custom Copper Tellurium big head EX10  CR123/16340  No  One Off  JHanko  Grip 3D EX11.2 Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip  CR123/16340  No  Customs  JHanko  Grip 3D EX11.2 Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip, Tom Ferry, Demons  CR123/16340  No  One Off  JHanko  Grip 3D EX11.2 Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip, Tom Ferry, Skulls  CR123/16340  No  One Off  JHanko  Twisted Trident w/stock twisted body  18350  Yes  Customs  JHanko  Twisted Trident w/Gunner Grip Body  18350  Yes  Customs  LensLight  KO - Delta Wrap  2xCR123  Yes  Customs  LensLight  KO - Smooth  2xCR123  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Micro - Delta Wrap  AAA  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Micro - Polished  AAA  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Micro Apacolypse by Starlingear  AAA  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Micro Delta Kazi Laquer by Starlingear  AAA  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Micro Starlingear Slickster Red Laquer by Starlingear  AAA  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Mini - Delta Wrap  CR123  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Mini - Smooth  CR123  Yes  Customs  LensLight  Relic by Starlingear  2xCR123  Yes  Customs  Lumintop  Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky, XP-G2, M-L-H  AAA  Yes  OTS  Reylight/Lumintop  Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky, N219, L-M-H (Group Buy)  AAA  No  Small Run  Lumintop  Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky, N219, M-L-H  AAA  Yes  OTS  Lumintop  Worm  AAA  No  OTS  Lumintop  Worm II  AAA  Yes  OTS  Lumintop  Prince  18650  Yes  OTS  Mac's Customs  Knurly EDC - Copper  18350  No  One Off  Mac's Customs  Tri-EDC - Smooth Bezel  18350  No  Customs  Mac's Customs  Tri-EDC - Crenelated Bezel  18350  No  Customs  Mac's Customs  XM-L EDC  18350  No  Customs  Manker  Timeback Cu  CR123  Yes  OTS  Maratac  Copper AA - Clicky, Stepped Ramping  AA  No  Small Run for Huckberry in 2013  Maratac  Copper AA - Rev 1 (3 mode)  AA  No  OTS  Maratac  Copper AA - Rev 2 (2 mode)  AA  No  OTS  Maratac  Copper AAA - Rev 1 (L-M-H)  AAA  No  OTS  Maratac  Copper AAA - Rev 2 (L-H)  AAA  No  OTS  Maratac  Copper AAA - Rev 3 (M-L-H)  AAA  Yes  OTS  Maratac  Copper CR123  CR123  No  OTS  Maratac  Copper CR123 Rev 2  CR123  Yes  OTS  MBI - Match Box Instruments  HF  10250, 10440  Yes  Customs/Small Run  MBI - Match Box Instruments  HF-R, STT  10250, 10440  Yes  Customs/Small Run  MBI - Match Box Instruments  HF-R, UTT  10250, 10440  Yes  Customs/Small Run  MBI - Match Box Instruments  HF-Tiny  button cells  In Development  Customs/Small Run  MecArmy  illumineX-3 Cu (XP-G2) (same as CooYoo Quantum CR)  10180  Yes  OTS  Muyshondt  Aeon Mk. III Copper  CR2  Yes  Customs  Old-Lumens  Copper Smoothie  AA  No  One Off  Old-Lumens  FatBoy Copper Smoothie  3xC  No  One Off  Old-Lumens  P60 Copper Smoothie  6xAAA  No  One Off  Olight  S1 Baton - Raw Copper, Blue PVD Accents  CR123/16340  Yes  OTS  Olight  S1 Baton - Raw Copper, SS Accents  CR123/16340  Yes  OTS  Olight  S1 Baton - Rose Gold PVD coated copper body, SS Accents  CR123/16340  Yes  OTS  Olight  S2 Baton - Raw Copper, SS Accents  2xCR123/16340  Yes  OTS  Olight  i3E-Cu EOS Copper  AAA  Yes  OTS  Okluma  TinyDC - C101 Copper  18350  Yes  Customs  Okluma  TinyDC - C145 CopperTellurium  18350  Yes  Customs  Oveready  Tailstanding Shroud for Z57/Z61 (E1/E2) in Copper  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  Oveready  Tailstanding Shroud for Z62 (L1/L2/LX2/A2)  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  Oveready  Copper Z44 Bezel Ring  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  Peak  Eiger Copper Lug Shaved (smooth) Body  AAA/10440  No  Customs  Peak  Eiger Copper Lug, Mule Head  AAA/10440  No  Customs  Peak  Eiger Copper Lug, Small Optic Head  AAA/10440  No  Customs  Peak  Eiger Ultra Copper Lug  AAA/10440  Yes  Customs  Peak  Eiger Ultra X Copper Lug  10440  Yes  Customs  Peak  Eiger X Copper Lug  10440  No  Customs  Pi Projets  Ninja (Dragon)  10220  No  Customs/Small Run of 30  Pi Projets  Yu (Koi)  10220  No  Customs/Small Run of 15  Pi Projets  Geisha  10220  Yes  Customs/Small Run of 25  Promethius Lights  Alpha Copper  18650  No  Customs/Small Run of 8 or 9  Promethius Lights  Alpha Bespoke Copper  18650  No  Customs/ 5 different ones made to order.  Promethius Lights  Beta-QR  AAA  No  Customs/Small Run  Promethius Lights  Beta-QR v2  AAA  Yes  Customs/Small Run  Schizeckinosy  CopperHead (Copper pressed onto Black SolarForce extension)  18350  No  Custom P60  Sinner  Cypreus-II EDC 18350  18350  Yes  Customs  Sinner  Cypreus-II EDC 18650  18650  Yes  Customs  Steve Ku (Veleno Designs)  LF2XT BeCu  AAA/10440  No  Customs  sunny_nites  Micro ATL G3 - Prototype  n/a  No  One Off  sunny_nites  Micro ATL G4  n/a  Yes  Customs  Tain  BeCu P0 - (15 made)  AAA  No  Customs  Tmack Customs  ECD Copper (10 made, each different)  CR123/16340/18350  No  Customs  TnC Products  Copper C Tail Cap  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  TnC Products  Copper E Knurled Flared Tailcap  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  TnC Products  Copper E2C Adapter - Finned  n/a  Out of Stock  Custom P60  TnC Products  Copper E2C Adapter - Smooth  n/a  Yes  Custom P60  TnC Products  Copper E-Series body and integrated tail cap/switch  16340  Request  Customs  TnC Products  Cu 18350 P60 Host  18350  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Cu 18650 P60 Host  18650  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Cu 26650 P60 Host  26650  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  PR-AR Copper Programmable light , E head - only 5 made  16340  No  Customs  TnC Products  Extreme Micro (mule)  15270  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Micro-Lux - Direct Drive  10280  Out of Stock  Customs  TnC Products  Micro-Lux - Regulated  10280  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Micro-Lux Turbo  10440  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Micro-Lux Dragon  10440  In Development  Customs  TnC Products  Micro-Lux Turbo, Bead Blasted  10440  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Nano-Lux - 10280  10280  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Nano-Lux - 10280 HI CRI  10280  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Nano-Lux - 10440  10440  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 14500  14500  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18350 - 5% mode  18350  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18350 - Moon Mode  18350  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18350 Turbo (XM-L2)  18350  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18350 Turbo XP (XP-L HI)  18350  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18350 Triple Turbo (XP-L HI)  18350  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18350 Dragon Triple  18350  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18650 Rev 1, 26mm Optic  18650  No  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 18650 Rev 2, 34mm optic  18650  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90  26650  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 V1 Dragon Body  26650  Yes  Customs  TnC Products  Ultra-Lux MT-G2  2x18350  Yes  Customs


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah, it got to the point where there just too many.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 2, 2019)

I got my first copper light about a month ago. AAA copper tool and it hasn’t left me sense I love it.


----------



## koziy (Feb 2, 2019)

I got a Karas Kustoms copper EDK pen over the holidays and the patina is really starting to come into its own. I didn't think I'd like it this much, since copper patina makes me think of dirty pennies and green roofs, but it's really making me question my preference for brass.


----------



## 5001craig (Feb 2, 2019)

nbp said:


> County Comm might still have the copper Maratac. I remember seeing it on their site but I don't know if it's still in stock.



Thanks. I just had to buy one of those...


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 7, 2019)

congrats to those of you discovering the High CRI Copper AAA Lumintop family

*Note: Lumintop dominates the AAA Copper w Nichia lineup, producing their own house brand of Tool (both mechanical and eSwitch) and in the past the Copper Worm, plus they produce the Prometheus Beta, Reylight Pineapple, Maratac, and Massdrop Tools.

Im a big copper AAA fan, more pics in this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-flashlight&p=5003620&viewfull=1#post5003620


jon_slider said:


>




A list of some twisty and clicky lights that come with High CRI LEDs in single AAA and or 10440

*AAA only*
Sofirn C01 3200k and 5600k Yuji 95 CRI

Copper and Aluminum Lumintop Tool and Ti Lumintop Tool, 4000k N219c, previously also 4000k N219b, 90 CRI

*Prometheus Beta Copper and Lumintop Worm Copper 4500k N219b, 90 CRI

*Copper, Brass, and Ti Massdrop Tool by Lumintop 4000k N219c 90 CRI

*10440 only*
Folomov C1 3000k E21a 95 CRI (brass with a paint coating)


*compatible w both AAA and 10440*
*Reylight Pineapple (var Lumintop Worm) 4000k 219c 90CRI
*Copper, Brass, Ti, and Alum Maratac and Copper Tool, multiple reports of 10440, but officially AAA only

The copper heads of Lumintop Tool and Worm, Massdrop Tool, Prometheus Beta, and Maratac, can lego. 

some of the lights mentioned, a couple are eswitch


----------

